# Classic City Spooks 2017 - Oct. 27-30 - Athens, Georgia



## cuberkid10 (Oct 22, 2017)

CORRECTION: This competition occurs on October 27-29th! (I clearly am not good at the math)

Hey guys, if you didn't know, Jacob and I are hosting another Classic City competition in a week! This competition will have every WCA event, with most events having 2-3 rounds! Please keep in mind that the venue for Friday/Saturday and Sunday are different!

*Location: *Rooker Hall at the University of Georgia (Friday and Saturday), Memorial Hall Ballroom at the University of Georgia (Sunday).

*Events:* Rubik's Cube, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, BLD, FMC, OH, Feet, Megaminx, Pyraminx, Clock, Skewb, Square-1, 4BLD, 5BLD, MBLD (For a full breakdown of which events are occurring on each day, please look at the WCA page)

*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/ClassicCitySpooks2017

Registration is open for about 24 hours more, so if you are interested in coming, register now! The registration fee is *$20*.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 22, 2017)

it goes to the 29th not the 30th?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Oct 22, 2017)

Anyone willing to drive me from south VA?


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 22, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> it goes to the 29th not the 30th?


Katie's not a Math Major


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 24, 2017)

Let's Do Some Goals for a change:
3x3: Sub-8 Single, Sub-10 Avg, finals
2x2: don't get a counting 25
4x4: sub-40 plz, 3 rounds
5x5: all rounds
6x6: all rounds
7x7: all rounds
BLD: all rounds, PB
OH: do well on Katie's Cube, all rounds, Round 3?
Fmc: sub-30 plz 1st
Feet: don't dnf
Mega: elis not here
Pyra: sub-5 plz
Clock: lol win
Skewb: bwekS
Squan: all rounds
4bld: succeed
5bld: have fun
Mbld: no negative points


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 25, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 5bld: have fun


well you know the true winner is the person who had the most fun

now my turn for goals:
3x3: sub9/sub11
2x2: sub2/sub3
4x4: sub45/sub50
5x5: don't care/sub1:30
6x6: sub2:40/sub2:50
7x7: sub4:00/sub4:10
3BLD: sub50/sub1:00 win
FMC: sub33/sub35 podium
OH: sub16.02/sub20
Feet: sub50/sub55 podium
Mega: sub1:05/sub1:10
Pyra: sub4/sub5 podium
Clock: sub6.5/sub7 win
Skewb: sub4/sub5 win
SQ1: sub10/sub12 win
4BLD: sub6:00 win
5BLD: sub17:00 win
MBLD: 5+ points podium


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 25, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> CORRECTION: This competition occurs on October 27-29th! (I clearly am not good at the math)
> 
> Hey guys, if you didn't know, Jacob and I are hosting another Classic City competition in a week! This competition will have every WCA event, with most events having 2-3 rounds! Please keep in mind that the venue for Friday/Saturday and Sunday are different!
> 
> ...



Good luck to all the competitors.


----------

